# Strela Chronograph



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Evening all,

My interest in the Strela chronograph has been piqued recently, however, in my brief research a few questions have popped up.

There appear to be three different manufacturers, having all produced the same - or extremely similar - watch; Poljot, Sekonda and one marked simply Strela. How are these differentiated?

Also, there appear to have been a recent re-release of the Strela - who produced this?

Thanks guys,


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

The early Ð¡Ñ‚Ñ€ÐµÐ»Ð° / Strela is based on the 3017 caliber.

Example of the early Strela:










Note: the middle Sekonda has the wrong chrono second hand and sub-dial hands (from the white Sekonda). Russ has the correct hands in his Sekonda 3017. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=49713

The 3017 caliber was produced by the 1st Moscow Watch Factory (Poljot) between 1959 to 1979 with the Venus equipment purchased from the Swiss which produced the Venus 150 caliber.

Sekonda was the brand in UK which imported USSR watches and the Strela was 1 of the exported watch models.

Recently, there are a few re-issues by under the brand Sturmanskie by the company Volmax and they are based on the newer chronograph caliber 3133.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

roo7 said:


> The early Ð¡Ñ‚Ñ€ÐµÐ»Ð° / Strela is based on the 3017 caliber.
> 
> Example of the early Strela:
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks very much for this info!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's fairly normal for any Russian made watch to show up in many disguises. At one time the whole watch industry in the USSR was under state control, and Sekonda for example, would "Commission" watches from different factories for their export markets, so you can have a Poljot or other make badged as a Sekonda. These would be dollar or Sterling earners in the West. :yes:

There were other "export" makes as well. Info on all of these badge engineering items can be sketchy, but more is coming out every so often as to who made waht for whom. Google on ,USSR watches, for a useful source of general info on Russian pieces, trade markings, factories and the likes.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Mel, another bunch of superb information.

Really warming to a white-dialled original - looking at eBay throws up a wide variance of costs, what would a fair estimate be? Unlikely to buy off eBay either - I'm determined to do my homework for this purchase!


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Watch out for frankens ! They are very common.

With this new dial being manufactured,










They are everywhere, examples of the fake new dial in use.





































A dial comparison, look at the hour markers on right dial.










Yes, it made the watch looks new, however in my opinion, it's not original anymore.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

My 2p worth would be to buy used here from people you can trust or likewise new from a reputable dealer Julian Kampmann (google him or poljot24.de) is such a chapp & has a big selection of the current Strela models - I bought an Aviator model from him & can highly recommend him - I have also used Juri Levenberg (sp?) who has a huge shop (& selection) on Ebay (99.6% feedback for over 30,000 transactions tells it's own story!)

HTH

Paul


----------



## AndrewT (Dec 29, 2009)

delays said:


> Also, there appear to have been a recent re-release of the Strela - who produced this?


Ah - having re-read this post it seems I asked pretty much the same question not two weeks later :blush:

I have emailed a couple of the more common resellers to pose the question. If there any meaningful response, I'll post it here.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice looking,I've one of these on my wish list.


----------

